# Batterie für Elektroaussenborder



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich einen 12V Elektroaussenborder mit jede beliebige Autobatterie betreiben?

Grüße
sammy_84


----------



## ak.checker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Jup kannste ohne Probleme mit entsprechender Ampere/stunden.(Autobatterie nie ganz leerfahren)
75 AH reichen ca 1,5 bis 2 Stunden Betrieb|rolleyes

Wenn du natürlich richtig Geld ausgeben willst kannst dir auch ne Gelbatterie kaufen|wavey:


----------



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

1,5 - 2 Stunden ist aber nicht viel.
Gibts da andere die länger halten?


----------



## ak.checker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Je nach Fahrweise natürlich, 
wie gesagt es gibt noch starke Gelbatterien damit kannste länger fahrn (aber sch***ß teuer die Dinger)

Die dürfte ca 2-3 Stunden halten(vorrausgesetzt kein dauervollgas!!)
http://www.pro-umwelt.de/gel-batterie-100-ah-c20-p-335.html


Ein paar hunderter für ne Batterie hinzulegen wars mir damals nicht wert:q


----------



## ak.checker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

@sammy 84 

auf welchen Seen möchtest du denn fahrn|kopfkrat


----------



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Ginge auch eine zyklenfeste Versorgerbatterie (Solarbatterie) ?

Sowas hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Solarbatterie-E-...895?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item3a698489df
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Moldaustausee und Wolfgangsee.


----------



## ak.checker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*



sammy_84 schrieb:


> Ginge auch eine zyklenfeste Versorgerbatterie (Solarbatterie) ?
> 
> Sowas hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Solarbatterie-E-Motorbatterie-Bootsbatterie100Ah-12V-/250878396895?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a698489df



Fürn Anfang für kleines Geld ideal #6
(Später kannst dir immer noch was anderes zulegen ,
Bin nach 5-6 Fahrten auf n richtigen Aussenborder 4 takt umgestiegen, sehe gerade die sind am Wolfgangsee nicht erlaubt)
Stellst die in ne Platikkiste mit Deckel im Boot und hab Spass


----------



## a-l-e-x (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Tach,

die Ausdauer deiner Batterie hängt von verschiedenen Dingen ab.
1 - wieviel Leistung hat dein Motor
2 - wieviel A/h deine Batterie
3 - hast du das passende Ladegerät (stark genug).
4 - auf welcher Stufe fährst du dein Motor / bei voller Leistung verkürzt sich die Dauer des Akkus

Eine Normale Autobatterie ist nur bedingt geeignet.
Sie ist dafür gedacht kurz ihren Strom abzugeben z.B.zum Starten eines PKW´s und danach sofort wieder aufgeladen zu werden. Habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damit.
Hält ca.1 Saison danach kannst du sie entsorgen.

Ein Tip - kauf dir eine AGM - Batterie zwischen 80 - 100Ah und das passende Ladegerät. Da bezahlst du zwar erstmal etwas mehr Geld, aber hast viel länger freude daran|supergri...
Im Lauf der Zeit sparst du sogar...

Gruß Alex


----------



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Dann werd ich mal schaun ob ich die ersteigern kann. Stell vielleicht noch ne Anfrage hier ins Forum ob noch jemand sowas zu hause rumstehen hat.


----------



## ak.checker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Schaust das du die fürn schmalen Kurs ersteigerst.
Falls dir das irgendwann zu wenig ist kannste immer noch investieren|rolleyes


----------



## Brikz83 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

ich empfehle immer mal freundlich in Kliniken oder ähnlichem rumzufragen, vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden bei dir der dort arbeitet. Die müssen ihre Gelbatterien regelmäßig austauschen obwohl sie noch gut sind.....so bin ich zu einer 120Ah Batterie für 20 Euronen gekommen :m


----------



## sammy_84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt  könntest du evtl noch so eine auftreiben? :q


----------



## Seefliege (23. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

|wavey:

Ich habe diese AGM-Batterie und bin sehr zufrieden #6

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250851691362&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1123


----------



## soelli (24. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

hi

ich hab mir zwei 80ah blei/säure verbraucher batterien für meinen 400Watt außenboarder besorgt.

ich schleppe damit fast nur auf der 2-3 Stufe von 5. Ich hab sie noch nie komplett leer gefahren bin aber immer 8-9std. am wasser.

wenn ich aber durchgehend auf der 5er stufe fahre, muss ich die erste schon nach 1-1,5 std tauschen.!

1 stk 80ah kostet ca. 130.-("banner energy bull", sehr hochwertig)

und das ladegerät sollte nicht zu stark sein. je schneller das laden umso schlechter für die batterie!

mfg


----------



## Fisch-Klops (25. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Moin,

ich hab mir dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot mit E-Motor zugelegt. Ich hab mir vom Schrottplatz ne 60 Ah Batterie für 25€ geholt. Das is aber Glücksache ob man dort was Vernünftiges findet. Auf jeden Fall sollte man nen Säuretester dabei haben, (gibt´s im Baumarkt oder beim Autoteilehändlern), denn kannste die einzelnen Zellen prüfen. Wenn auch nur eine Zelle im roten Bereich ist sollte man die Batterie nich nehmen, das wirkt wie ein innerer Widerstand, da fehlt einem gleich einiges an Leistung. Ich war bisher gut 10 mal mit dem Boot unterwegs und die Batterie hat bisher noch gute Werte. Wenn man also ein nicht alzu großes Boot hat, die Gewässer nicht alzu dolle Strömung haben und man auch nich den ganzen Tag Schleppangeln betreibt reicht meines Erachtens ne einfache Autobatterie mit mind. 60Ah. Allerdings würd ich mir keine neue Autobatterie für rund 100€ holen wenn man für 200€ ne Gelbatterie (oder Blei-Vlies, geht genauso gut) verleichbarer Größe bekommt, da hat man einfach länger was von und die Teile nehmen ne Tiefentladung besser hin als ne einfache Autobatterie. Als Ersatz hab ich nen kleineren Blei-Vlies Akku mit 26Ah dabei, das reicht denn auf jeden Fall für die Rückfahrt:q.Und das mit dem niedrigem Ladestrom kann ich auch nur brestätigen, das mag der Akku gar nich wenn man den gleich mit 30 oder noch mehr Ampere aufladen will.


----------



## soelli (25. August 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

ach ja! schau mal unter www.kleinboote.at! unter Batterienkunde! dort erklären sie das bis ins kleinste detail!

mfg


----------



## guese1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Hallo
Kennt jemand die Solar und Antriebsbatterie Inci Akü steht bei Ebay drin
100AH 700A EN 12 Volt für 110 Euro  wird zwar in der Türkei hergestellt
muss ja nichts heissen mfg guese1 p.S. Brauche sie für Aussenborder Minn Kota 42EX


----------



## xxxtside (16. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

starterbatterien sind ungeeignet!!

am besten eine agm oder gelbatterie kaufen mit 80-100ah.

nutze selbst für meinen minn kota endura 30 eine 80ah agm batterie.

als ladegerät nutze ich das ctek multi xs 4003 - bis dato alles top!


----------



## zxmonaco (16. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Die batterien von Banner sind echt top, kann ich nur empfehlen. Eine idee wäre ein Gelakku kostet zwar 300 euro aber dafür brauchst du nur eine 80iger Statt 2 100er bleigelakkus.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Eine idee wäre ein Gelakku kostet zwar 300 euro aber dafür brauchst *du nur eine 80iger Statt 2 100er bleigelakkus.*



Na das erklärst du mir mal bitte. Setzt der Bleigelakku die Gesetzte der Physik ausser Kraft oder findet dort ne wundersame Stromvermehrung statt?


----------



## guese1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Hallo eastside seit wann ist eine Antriebsbatterie eine Starterbatterie?
Hallo ZXMONACO muss" keine Ahnung" Recht geben, sein Name würde wohl besser zu Dir passen.Son Blödsinn habe ich noch nie gehört.Gruß guese1


----------



## zxmonaco (18. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na das erklärst du mir mal bitte. Setzt der Bleigelakku die Gesetzte der Physik ausser Kraft oder findet dort ne wundersame Stromvermehrung statt?




hast du überhaupt mal ein Blei gelakku und ein Gelakku im Vergleich?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*



> hast du überhaupt mal ein Blei gelakku und ein Gelakku im Vergleich?


Ah ja, Fachwissen geballt :q
Ein Gelakku ist das gleiche wie ein Bleigelakku. Nur mal so am Rande. 



> Eine idee wäre ein *Gelakku* kostet zwar 300 euro aber dafür brauchst du nur eine 80iger Statt 2 100er *bleigelakkus*.


Das verstehe jetzt wer will, man braucht also 1 statt zwei, obwohl es sich um die selbe Technik handelt |kopfkrat

Da du vermutlich von einer AGM redest, müsstest du ja wissen das dies ein Bleivliesakku ist, wie der Name ja schon sagt. Ob du den jetzt mit nem Bleisäureakku (oder auch Nasszelle, LA genannt) oder einem Bleigelakku (SLA) vergleichen willst erschließt sich mir leider nicht. 

Anschließend denkst du mal über den Innenwiderstand einer AGM, SLA und LA nach und überlegst dir dann mal was dies in Bezug auf den Strom zu sagen hat.
Dann denkst du mal über deinen Vergleich von 200Ah zu 80Ah nach und wie dies rein physikalisch eine annähernd gleiche Laufzeit ermöglichen soll.

Anschließend darfst du gerne mal wieder einen schlauen Kommentar ablassen und versuchen mich als jemanden mit "keiner_Ahnung" hinzustellen ....

Glaub mir, ich habe mehr Akkus in der Hand gehabt, als du je benutzen  kannst. Momentan sollten hier in der Anlage etwas mehr als 500Stück  120AH Zellen stehen, glaube ich weiß ein wenig was über Akkus.



Desweiteren zitiere ich dich mal (Edit: tschuldigung, das Zitat war von eastsidenicht von zxmonaco)



> starterbatterien sind ungeeignet!!
> am besten eine agm oder gelbatterie kaufen mit 80-100ah.


Ah ja, keine Starterbatterie aber ne AGM .... dann denk mal drüber nach was eine AGM häufig ist.


----------



## guese1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Hallo "Keine Ahnung" gebe Dir vollkommen Recht
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Midac EW 100 AH Antriebsbatterie bestellt 128,00 Euronen ich hoffe die ist für meine Zwecke ok.Gruß guese1


----------



## xxxtside (19. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ah ja, keine Starterbatterie aber ne AGM .... dann denk mal drüber nach was eine AGM häufig ist.
> .


 
als starterbatterie meinte ich eine stino kfz blei-säure batterie - und ja, agm batterien werden auch als starterbatterien benutzt, besitzen aber eine wesentlich längere lebensdauer...

wir hatten selbst ne zeit lang einen blei-säure akku für den e motor in gebrauch, funktioniert zwar, aber die batterie war schnell hinüber und lange fahren konnten wir damit auch nicht. mit der blei-vlies batterie habe ich bis dato keine probleme....die batterie hatte ich bis zu 8h in gebrauch mit nen minn kota endura 30 und die batterie hat nicht schlapp gemacht...

nun kannst du wieder den oberlehrer raushängen lassen...godfather of akku :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Uups, jetzt merk ich gerade das ich deine Aussage aus versehen mit der von zxmonaco vermischt habe. 

Aber trotzdem gilt das gsagte, aber nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Steph75 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Moin, Moin.... Ich bin zwar nicht der Super-Akku Experte wie etwa Keine-Ahnung(den Nick find ich übrigens zum Schiessen)  allerdings zeigt zumindestens meine Erfahrung, das Blei Gel Akkus eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer haben als zum Beispiel Blei-Säure Batterien. Warum das so ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen


----------



## Frankko (27. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Welche AMG- Akkus sind zurzeit eigentlich die Leistungsfähigsten am Markt?|kopfkrat
Die von Exide? (Weil Qualität halt seinen Preis hat.|bigeyes)
Hat jemand irgendwelche Testberichte zur Hand?


----------



## Hansepilker (28. September 2011)

*AW: Batterie für Elektroaussenborder*

Moin zusammen, 
muß mich dann auch mal im AB beteiligen.
Mal nur ein paar kurze Denkanstösse zwischendurch: 

1. Meines Wissens nach sind Batterien mit Flüssigelektrolyt (also die meisten Standard-Starterbatterien) bei Betrieb am Elektro Aussenborder für viele Seen nicht zulässig, sondern nur Batterien mit festgelegtem Elektrolyt sprich: AGM oder Gel-Batterien.
2. Wenn Ihr ganz billig Batterien kauft, kann das klappen, muß aber nicht. Blei-Batterien jeder Konstruktion sulfatieren bei Mangelladung / längerer Standzeit. Darum spielt dies eine erhebliche Rolle. Wenn Ihr also Batterien aus dem Internet kauft -> Ruhespannung messen. Wenn eine heutzutage eine Standard-AGM Batterie zwischen 12,00 und 12,40 Volt rumdümpelt ist diese wahrscheinlich nicht so neu..
3. Die meisten Angler betreiben Ihre Batterien ohne Sicherung direkt am Motor. Ich kenn jetzt die einzelnen Motoren nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen daß nicht alle batterieseitig vernünftig abgesichert sind.Jeder sollte bedenken, daß eine Batterie der besagten Größe im Kurzschluß mehrere tausend Ampere schieben kann. Das Kabel reißt man dann nicht mal so eben ohne schwerste Verbrennungen an den Flossen ab.Daher vorsichtshalber immer je nach Motorenstrom eine entsprechende 12 V Sicherung áls Kurzschlußschutz zumindest einpolig verbauen. 100 A Sicherungen gibts im PKW Zubehör für 5 Euronen oder so... 
Gruß Hansepilker


----------

